# Looking for a general purpose, pocketable slingshot



## Gugenk007 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Figured i'd ask for recommendations for a use case more tailored to me...

I'm currently a student, so I really don't have much money at all and this is more of a hobby on the side because it just seems so cool. That said, I take hobbies seriously and I'd rather spend a bit more for higher quality if absolutely necessary. I've read a bit here and I don't want this to become another heated debate about original vs knockoffs, etc.

These are my main criteria:

*Something fairly pocketable. At the end of the day if it's not with me, i ain't using it.

*Something fairly accurate. The biggest balance is between portability and accuracy. Overall portability is more important, but accuracy comes close.

*Something that can be modular. I've never shot before, but I definitely don't have the money to set aside for different kinds of slingshots. I know there's the OTT/TTF debate, tubes/bands and more. I'm just looking for something that's fun, fairly accurate and hopefully won't slap me. Bonus points if the slingshot can be changed a bit to let me try different styles.

I know for newcomers the Axiom Ocularis and scout are generally recommended. I saw that Zach Fowler is coming out with a new design called "the sparrow" very soon, any word?

Again, only hoping to stimulate friendly and healthy discussion. Being a student ain't easy and this hobby can definitely make things better.

I'm sure you folks can point me in the right direction, excited to hear back from some knowledgeable people!


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi mate, welcome to the forum and the world of slingshots! It sounds like the scout LT would be a good option for you, as it is smaller than the normal scout and would easily fit Into to your pocket without you really noticing it much. It can be used either OTT or TTF so you can try both and figure what you like the best. Also it comes with clips which would save you fiddling about trying to tie the bands to the frame. Another great option would be a Wasp Uniphoxx, which is one of my favourite designs. Very cheap and there are loads of different colour variations available. It's very light and pocketable and can also be used either TTF or OTT. I've never tried a scout but they have been well received by others. I have a few wasp uniphoxxes though and you really can't go wrong, build to last and start at £14.50.
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Wasp also do clips now for the uniphoxx. The green one was one of my first frames and it's the one I give to friends when they want to try shooting a slingshot, so it's been fork hit 10's of times and it's as solid as the day I got it

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I’d say that your best bet would probably be a scout LT. there’s all kinds of things that you can change around on it. Plus it’s on sale now.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

When I started shooting again I was looking for about the same thing . Pfs seemed like the answer but after shooting for several years I realized that still on rare occasions I would have a flier now and then which was ok as I was shooting outdoors.Then it turned cold so I had to shoot indoors where any flier is unacceptable.After much trial and error with many small pocketable slingshots I settled on the pocket predator Boyshot .5 G10 it's perfect for what I do,accurate and small. Wish I had found it sooner!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are some good recommendations but don't hesitate to go out and find a good ol' natural fork. They shoot as good as any and are also free. If you lose it, go find another. If you're the one shaping it as you build it, it is guaranteed to feel good in your hand.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll second the suggestion for the Wasp Uniphoxx. It seems to fit your requirements quite well. Alternatively, you could also consider an Axiom Poly that can be set up as either OTT or TTF. The Axiom Ocularis and the Scout may not be as pocketable unless it is the Scout LT with the swells and the clips omitted. The Scout LT is another candidate. It is probably the most modular commercial frame right now.

Don't be deterred by needing to tie on a bandset with a traditional wrap and tuck. You're gonna have to learn how to do that eventually if you stick with this hobby.

If you had said you only wanted OTT, I would have suggested an LBS without hesitation. It's the most pocketable. Joey makes them in less expensive multiplex as well and and it will fulfil every other criteria. As for the Sparrow, I really can't say because I haven't tried it but it sure looks promising. I'll pick one up for sure.

Don't worry too much about handslaps either, if you match your ammo to your bandset, it's not a factor and some frames just seem to slap less.

There are really endless opportunities to try different frames and some frames on Aliexpress are cheap as chips. All part of the fun. Enjoy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

IMHO what's most important deciding your first slingshot is your grip. Pinch? Hammer? Thumb support?

Then portability, OTT or TTF et all.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes. The hardest question on the forum today, but valid and we'll written. My suggestion will be to work with SimpleShot or Pocket Predator, or any established maker that will answer an email or a phone call and will have 'how to' videos posted on YouTube. Also, measure your holding hands. The reason is that if you have a giant paw (like myself), then a tiny frame is only comfortable for short periods without some modifications. Regardless, you found the right place here on The Forum to begin your journey! Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You found the right spot. Lots of info here. You can buy some of these slings from members or sponsors cheaper than a pitcher of beer. Torque, scout, taurus , wasp. Most are built to fit most hands. A lot come already banded up for your particular learning needs. Good luck, keep us in the loop.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Initially, I would focus on practice rather than on the frame. Once you start to understand what you want in a slingshot, you will be better able to make a selection.

There are a lot of variables to control with a slingshot. It takes a lot of practice to gain accuracy. It also takes a lot of experimentation to determine if you prefer a pinch grip, thumb supported or hammer grip. It is possible to hold a modified Daisy F-16 by all of the grip methods. I shoot hammer grip and it is ideal for that.

You will also want to consider whether you are going to draw to a fixed anchor, or floating. And then there are all the butterfly variations.

There are a number of Chinese slingshots that are cheap and pocketable - maybe Pebble Shooter and WLL will joint the discussion.

Check out the Slingshot Modifications sub-forum, several of us are modifying Daisy F-16s, which can be purchased very inexpensively from Walmart.

In fact, you can make a very decent "Wally World Special" using a Daisy F-16, some SPRI resistance bands, heavy fabric or fake leather and duct tape (to make a laminated pouch) and #32 and #64 rubber bands for tying the bands to the pouch and to the frame. All of which are available at Walmart.

If I were a college student on a budget, I would get a Daisy F-16, some #64 rubber bands and some duct tape. There are instructions for braiding and chaining rubber bands so that you do not have to worry about learning how to cut flat bands. You can also experiment with #64 rubber bands to determine an ideal band length. You can even make pseudo tapered bands from #64 by using 2 rubber bands near the from and 1 rubber band near the pouch - for example, 2-2-1-1-1 will give you a pseudo tapered band. You can make a shootable pouch by layering duct tape, cutting a pouch using one of the many templates here, and punching holes using a nail or cutting the holes with a thin, sharp blade.

Do not use the tubes that come with the Daisy F-16 - cut them off or pull them off. They make very good fork protectors, but you will need some rubbing alcohol for lubricant to slide them on the forks.

Lots of good information on the forum.

Let us know as you have questions


----------



## Gugenk007 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lot's of helpful advice here, thanks!

Uniphoxx Wasp-

Would you recommend the clips? If it's a good idea to get them just in case then the Satin Black Phoxx is lookin' veryyy nice.

But I do want to learn to tie the bands on anyway.

Scout LT-

Also one i'll keep in mind. Anyone here that can compare it to the others?

PP Boyshot .5-

Looks really interesting. Starting to get on the expensive side, but I noticed it's made out of G10 so I guess it's actually a pretty good value. Can this be both OTT and TTF?

Joey's designs-

It would be cool to get his input, but the prices I saw are definitely out of range. Makes sense for custom.

My hand size is medium, maybe going a bit towards large, but not BIG. Fingers are fairly slim though if that matters.

Daisy F-16 and modding-

I really appreciate this input and the tinkerer in me says it's a good idea, but since I'm so new I'm not really sure what's good and "right" and I wouldn't want my beginner mods to enforce bad habits if that makes sense. If you think that doesn't matter i'd love to hear why.

I guess I'll really only know my grip preference and get practice once it's in my hands, that's why I'm looking for one that can do "well enough" for the different types.

Thanks again everyone. Looking forward to responses.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Gugenk007 said:


> Lot's of helpful advice here, thanks!
> 
> Uniphoxx Wasp-
> Would you recommend the clips? If it's a good idea to get them just in case then the Satin Black Phoxx is lookin' veryyy nice.
> ...


Hi mate. The clips aren't really necessary to be honest, it would be good to learn how to tie them for future use. That being said that satin black does look like a nice sling and it comes with them ready to go, it also comes with a bandset so I think it's a pretty good deal. I've not shot any of the other frames, so I can't really compare, but they all seem to be good options too. I too have pretty large hands with skinny fingers and I find the uniphoxx to fit me just perfectly, I use the pinky ring backwards when using it TTF and it locks in really steady! The scout lt is pretty much the same size in terms of size in all dimensions other than depth, so I feel the uniphoxx would fit into a pocket much easier.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

The pocket predator Boyshot is ott only it's all I every shoot since I was a kid. Yes a bit pricey but absolutely indestructible and now I'm not changing slingshots every day which I believe slowed down my learning accuracy.I only shoot one pistol and shotgun so it's probably a hang up of mine!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

If money is tight, you should ideally buy something that is solidly made, and that is inherently safe to use (think "happy fingers"). Learning to shoot correctly is greatly facilitated with a slingshot that is designed with good ergonomics in mind, and where attaching flat bands to the forks is straightforward (flat band clamps) to ensure symmetrical band lengths.

Personally, I have a liking for "pinch grip" Chinese slingshots because of the above criteria, but above all because they're made of stainless steel. I would therefore suggest that you look at the following models for flat bands:

1. The so-called "chasing dragon" design: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982896542.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.63.79153047zAKksD

2. A design with a "pinkie" finger hole with simple fiber optic sights: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000311539258.html?gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=344f0bff-e8c2-4d60-9c1e-e6d35f93304b&spm=a2g0o.store_home.smartJustForYou_183650822.8

3. For something extremely well made for the money (USD 16), and that will fit inside an average jeans back pocket, the so-called "Popeye" design slingshot is truly excellent. It's compact, and has a nice weight (225 grams) that adds to the stability of the "firing cycle" once you release the pouch:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32997625145.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.57.4cdd3a70HVgzGP

I have versions 1 and 3, and find that they are very accurate with "Precise" 0.50 yellow rubber flat bands and 7-8 mm steel ammo.

Ultimately, it does of course boil down to personal preferences...

Last but not least, I would encourage learning to shoot the slingshot of your choice with a cheekbone-based anchor point and flat bands adapted for this purpose in terms of length and taper.

Shooting without an anchor point is a skill that takes far more practice in order to be accurate at the 10 yard competition distance: best leave that technique for a later stage to avoid frustration.


----------



## raiderkilo (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi

I'll repeat myself, but I'm happy with OOAK Forge


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Maybe go cut a couple natural tree forks and experiment with those. Narrow down what you like and go from there.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm old and growing weak LOL so hang with me for a second. I feel the over the counter wire frame slings shots you get at the neighborhood sporting goods store the tube bands are too strong for beginning shooting. But they can be converted to flat band.









Adding the option of using flat bands will give more areas to try.

just my :twocents: . Others will vary.

'drif


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Ditto what 'drif said. You can get a Marksman 3030 for 8 bucks @ Amazon or a Marksman Classic II for 7 bucks. Pick up a rotary cutter and cutting mat, some resistance bands and some #32 and #64 rubber bands, and 3/8" steel shot at Walmart and start shooting.

Don't forget safety glasses!


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Gugenk

You can pickup a cardboard box somewhere between 12 to 18 inches cube type. Run a wooden dowel, stick, rod of some sort as close to and through the top as you can and about 2/3rds 3/4 of the way back of the box. Now take an old towel, piece of carpet, blanket, leather or the like and drape it over that rod. Paste a small say 1 inch circle in the middle of the front of box and shoot a way. Shooting a 1 inch circle at 8-10 feet will be like shooting at a 4 inch circle at 32 feet or 10 meters.

It won't be long before you'll have the center shot out of the front of your box. Just get a piece of printer paper, draw your circle in the middle of it and tape it or glue it over your shot out hole. Recover your ammo from the box and shoot some more.

I did this for months with the same box until I built a target box out of poplar and canvas.

I think slingshoting is the cheapest shooting sport you can get into. Pick up a slingshot as been mention by the folks above, find some cheap ammo for less than $15-$20.

Its a challenge and highly rewarding once you master it.

'drif


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wonderful read.

All the good advice is given already.

I love how you directly avoided "the knock offs" debate with concise communications. Well done.

I recommend a treefork...practical and traditional.

Simpleshot Scout LT is the best price for a universal frame for a beginner to explore.

PP is right there with SS Scout in some of Bill's designs, especially the aluminum cores.

Wasp is another excellent choice.

Get some .55 elastics and learn to wrap and tuck and constrictor knot cotton twine at the pouch. and Bam, boom, you're uncle is Bob.

I understand the budgetary restrictions of college. I went twice and this time was mind bogglingly expensive.


----------



## Gugenk007 (Dec 23, 2019)

Alright so after a few days of considering options and getting feedback, I'll start with a tree fork.

Low cost and natural, I'll get a feel of the basics and I can always tailor it to fit my needs.

Thanks to everyone who reached out. Your recommendations will still be relevant in the future.

Happy new year!


----------

